

Google integrates Analytics into Google Docs for document statistics - markbao
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/07/google-docs-stats.html

======
clb22
A few weeks ago, I did a survey trough Google Docs "Forms" and I didn't want
to embed the survey on a blog, so I can't get a track of the visitors of my
survey.

But now, you can get full statistics with Google Analytics, so just think
about the future that Google Docs could have in a few months. this is just
great!

